

Google Needs to Know What Oracle Really Wants With Android - stretchwithme
http://seekingalpha.com/article/220436-google-needs-to-know-what-oracle-really-wants-with-android?source=article_sb_popular

======
stretchwithme
Maybe Google should migrate Android to Python

~~~
stretchwithme
They did support Python on App Engine before Java.

